# Conhecimento



## Honeypum

can you please help me to translate the following sentence into portuguese?

"venho por este meio ainda informar que a Sra Maria tem um conhecimento em Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, provavelmente esse conhecimento será sobre os desvios de chumbo"

My try is:

"I inform you that Mrs Maria has ¿knowledge? in Rio de Janeiro, Brasil. Probably that knowledege would be about the lead desviation".

Can you please help?


----------



## Vanda

Honeypum said:


> can you please help me to translate the following sentence into portuguese?
> 
> "venho por este meio ainda informar que a Sra Maria tem um conhecimento em Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, provavelmente esse conhecimento será sobre os desvios de chumbo"
> 
> My try is:
> 
> "I inform you that Mrs Maria has ¿knowledge? in Rio de Janeiro, Brasil. Probably that knowledege would be about the lead desviation".
> 
> Can you please help?


The problem is that the part in red above wasn't written by a native - I bet - so it really doesn't make much sense. Maybe he intended to say:
I hereby inform that Mrs Maria knows (someone???) in Rio, who probably knows about the lead desviation.
Or yet like you said: Probably that knowledege would be about the lead desviation".
Although  we still don't know what the person intended to say here:
informar que a Sra Maria tem um conhecimento em Rio de Janeiro,...


----------



## Honeypum

Muito obrigada Vanda.

Eu tambem nao sei o que a pessao quer disser. Foi escrito pela uma pessoa de Portugal, nao de Brazil. 

Obrigada pela tua ajuda. Penso que estou esquecendo o pouco conhecimento que eu tinha da lingua portuguesa.


----------



## Carfer

Um '_conhecimento_' no  português Pt significa _'pessoa conhecida'(acquaintance)_


----------



## Honeypum

Obrigada Carfer.

Entao, desde o teu ponto de vista, qual seria a traduçao para a minha questao?

Obrigada!


----------



## Outsider

Honeypum said:


> can you please help me to translate the following sentence into portuguese?


Into Portuguese, or from Portuguese into English?


----------



## Honeypum

Into English, sorry


----------



## Carfer

Carfer said:


> Um '_conhecimento_' no português Pt significa _'pessoa conhecida'(acquaintance)_


 
_Acquaintance_ como tradução de _conheciment_o, isso sem dúvida. Quanto à primeira parte da frase, portanto, "_I hereby inform you that Mrs Maria has an acquaintance in Rio de Janeiro, Brasil_". Muito dificilmente o sentido será outro, porque _conhecimento_, nesta acepção, é um termo de uso muito comum e popular, congruente com o nível de literacia que quem escreveu aparenta.
Mas só agora é que reparei no resto da frase e ela não faz sentido nenhum. O problema está em _'será sobre'_. Provavelmente quererá dizer _'terá a ver com' _ou _'derivará',_ mas a falta de suporte literal é tão extrema que só posso dizer que é especulação. Lamento não poder ir mais além.


----------



## Honeypum

Obrigada Carfer.

"Será sobre" e uma expressao portuguesa ou a tua opiniao e tambem que quem escreveu esto nao e nativo português?

Obrigada pela tua ajuda. Nao tenho mais suporte para te dar.


----------



## Carfer

Honeypum said:


> Obrigada Carfer.
> 
> "Será sobre" e uma expressao portuguesa ou a tua opiniao e tambem que quem escreveu esto nao e nativo português?
> 
> Obrigada pela tua ajuda. Nao tenho mais suporte para te dar.


 
Não, a minha opinião é que quem escreveu é efectivamente português (o uso de _conhecimento _na acepção de pessoa conhecida seria pouco provável da parte dum estrangeiro) mas com um nível de instrução e consequente domínio da língua francamente baixo. Há, no entanto, um pequeno pormenor que não favorece esta minha tese: _'em Rio de Janeiro',_ visto que seria mais natural que um nativo dissesse _'no Rio de Janeiro'. _E há ainda outro elemento, não linguístico, que tem que ver com o insólito do _'desvio de chumbo_', acto em abstracto possível mas tão incomum que quase sugere que a pessoa se possa ter equivocado quanto ao significado das palavras. No entanto, se a intuição vale alguma coisa e pode ser aqui invocada, eu diria que é português.

_Será sobre_ é português perfeito, mas neste contexto não faz qualquer sentido. Ah! antes que me esqueça, quando falava em _'suporte literal'_ referia-me ao que a própria frase fornece, ou seja, à correspondência entre o sentido que lhe atribuí e a letra do texto, não, evidentemente a qualquer outra outra informação que pudesses dar. Desculpa, mas às vezes não consigo fugir ao jargão profissional.


----------



## Honeypum

Obrigada novamente.
A parte de "desvio de chumbo" tem a ver com uma acusaçao. Eu estou tentando saber qual é a acusaçao que a pessoa que escreveu esto está fazendo.

Voce, o a sua intuiçao, diria que a Sra Maria esta desviando chumbo ao Rio porque tem uma pessoa conhecida em esse lugar que ajuda-a a isso?

Sei que e dificil para você tambem dizer algo mais tento saber se a acusaçao pode ter fundamentos ou nao e primeiro preciso entender qual é a acusaçao.


----------



## Carfer

Honeypum said:


> Obrigada novamente.
> A parte de "desvio de chumbo" tem a ver com uma acusaçao. Eu estou tentando saber qual é a acusaçao que a pessoa que escreveu esto está fazendo.
> 
> Voce, o a sua intuiçao, diria que a Sra Maria esta desviando chumbo ao Rio porque tem uma pessoa conhecida em esse lugar que ajuda-a a isso?
> 
> Sei que e dificil para você tambem dizer algo mais tento saber se a acusaçao pode ter fundamentos ou nao e primeiro preciso entender qual é a acusaçao.


 
De nada, Honeypum. Como digo, não posso senão especular (ou usar a intuição, se quiseres). Na verdade, o que me parece é que esse conhecimento está relacionado com o desvio de chumbo ou foi proporcionado por ele. Há uma conexão evidente entre as duas coisas, mas mais que isso é pura adivinhação.
Vou ter de interromper durante cerca de 3 a 4 horas. Se ainda te puder ser útil, estarei por aqui à noite.

P.S. acrescentei o meu post anterior enquanto escrevias o teu.


----------



## Honeypum

Obrigada novamente


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Honeypum said:


> can you please help me to translate the following sentence into portuguese?
> 
> "venho por este meio ainda informar que a Sra Maria tem um conhecimento em Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, provavelmente esse conhecimento será sobre os desvios de chumbo"
> 
> My try is:
> 
> "I inform you that Mrs Maria has ¿knowledge? in Rio de Janeiro, Brasil. Probably that knowledege would be about the lead desviation".
> 
> Can you please help?


 
Hi Honeypum.

My contribution is just a small correction for the words Brazil/Brasil. In English you should spell it with a 'z', and in Portuguese it should be spelled with an 's'.

I'm sorry that I can't increase to what Carfer and the other natives said.

Regards.


----------



## Honeypum

Estive fora do meu trabalho e nao tive a oportunidade de dizer "Muito obrigada!" a tudos.
Tem sido de muita ajuda.
Cumprimentos


----------



## Kangas

Hi all,

In fact that sentence doesn't sound right to a Portuguese native. And I too got a bit confused with the word "conhecinhento" which in my opinion and as our colleague Carfer said means acquaintance in that context, however it really doesn't make sense on the second part of the sentence.

I also have a correction to make ... I've seen the word "desviation" and that is incorrect. The correct word is deviation.

You can conform on dictionary dot com. 

Kind regards

Kangas


----------



## SteelInferno

Other than the issues about the word _conhecimento_, I totally agree with what Kangas has kindly pointed out and early posters seem to have missed out on: *desviation*? Could it be a typo for deviation?


----------



## coolbrowne

Correct.  that word is misspelled





Kangas said:


> ... I've seen the word "desviation" and that is incorrect. The correct word is deviation.


And this is merely a repetition of the same





SteelInferno said:


> ...*desviation*? Could it be a typo for deviation?


It is certainly a typo but "*deviation*", while being a proper English word, is not a proper _translation_ for "*desvio*" in that phrase (and in fact, I doubt it would fit *desvio*" in any other context). The proper translation here is
*Desvio* de chumbo - Lead *hijacking*​Regards


----------

